# John Deere 6800 hydraulic leak help



## PapaJon1 (Jul 23, 2021)

Good evening All.

I’m reaching out regarding a hydraulic problem that currently has me stumped.

It on a John Deere 6800, specifically on the hydraulic expansion tank on the top of the pump.
When the tractor is running the expansion tank pours fluid out of the little line that normally goes to the catch tank down by the hitch.
I have under advise replaced this with a new one, but alas it is still flowing out.

Any help of advice would be appreciated








PapaJon


----------



## Rudra Singh (Jun 28, 2021)

Hydraulic expansion tank should be replaced.


----------



## PapaJon1 (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi thanks for your reply 
I have replaced it with a genuine replacement and yet the fault is still there


----------



## Jd_2022 (5 mo ago)

PapaJon1 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply
> I have replaced it with a genuine replacement and yet the fault is still there


Hi PapaJon1,

I was wondering if you found a solution to the issue as I am having the exact same problem on my 6800. I have not replaced the expansion tank like you have, but saw that you had and it did not solve the issue.

Thanks


----------

